# 10000k freshwater cf



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking for opinions, is a 10,000k super daylight bulb to much for a planted tank? any advantages or disadvantages compared to a 6500k?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

10000K for the most part is simply brighter, crisp white/blue light. Whereas 6500k will be a crisp white light typical of a many department store lighting. No real difference in plant growth, just appearance. 10000k can wash out some of the colors of plants.

-John N.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I prefer the color produce by the 10000K (white/bluish) over the 6500k/6700k (whitish/yellow)bulbs. I've not been able to tell any difference in plant growth between the two bulbs. The only thing I've notice is more algae growth (especillay BBA) with the 10000k bulb. However there could be other factors involved in the algae growth. I kinda doing a experment now by replacing a 6700k with a 10000k bulb in another tank to see if the algae growth increase.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks trenac!


----------

